# Save the Planet Recipes.



## zozo (22 Oct 2018)

Make your own eco friendly and biodegradable Laundry soap.

Grate 20 grams of Marseille soap

Weigh 20 grams of Liquid Black soap (Savon Noir)

Add it to 1 litre water with 1 tea spoon of Crystal soda.

Heat it till it boils, stop the boiling, stir it till soap is dissolved.

Put it in a glass bottle and add a dosen drops of nice smelling essential oil. Lavendel?  Whatever your nose prefers.

Gives you one litre of a very effectively prooven Laundry soap.. For the average (Not so much of a dirtbag) washing machine contents add a small glass 100 to 150ml directly on the laundry into the washing machine and wash away.

Much cheaper than the usual chemical Laundry detergent with pottential allergents of who knows what.
Eco friendly, biodegradable, less harmfulll to aqautic life - what we seemingly are so fond of   And with keep using the same glass bottle over again is less plastic in the bin. 

Do you know any "Save The Planet Recepies"? 

Post them bellow.

The planet thanks you. 

Oh Ps.
For the Flat Earthers among us.. Don't worry the plain probably will be equaly greatfull as the planet.


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Oct 2018)

No recipes as yet but how about council tax reductions for gardens, hedge planting instead of walls. Its easy to just look at say what goverments do,ie rainforests deforestation,fossil fuels but lets bring it down to what as individuals can do, invent a paper shopping bag as strong as a plastic one would make someone a millionaire,maybe get involved support campaigns like the one to save Europes last  ancient forest in Poland, BTW@ zozo your garden should well qualify for a dutch reduction equivlent of council tax as its a wildlife haven and making eco friendly soap secondary effect curing blocked sinuses no need to buy nasal sprays in plastic bottles


----------



## zozo (23 Oct 2018)

PARAGUAY said:


> but how about council tax reductions for gardens, hedge planting instead of walls. Its easy to just look at say what goverments do,ie rainforests deforestation



Reforestation is absolutely a top priority save the planet recepie.  Borneo is waking up Finaly.. And comes with some good news for a change.

*Why Borneo Is Centre Stage On Reforestation*

All tho i'm not so sure this is a valid statement, scientific people enough claiming it's a hoax that without any  valid proof.


> Scientists (and indeed anyone who has passed their elementary science classes in primary school) all understand that burning fossil fuels creates greenhouse gases, which increases global temperatures.



Never the less reforestation is a above this if true a welcom gift for wild life preservation.  If Urangutans could read, they probably would have a party after reading this news.


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Oct 2018)

I often thought the IMF should set aside money for people and(its from rich countrys) to support poorer or economies with Rainforests or oil rich seas to spend resources on the ecology of the areas


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Oct 2018)

Switch your search engine to ecosia... granted its missing a few tools I like but they have planted 40 million trees from sponsored results unlike Google who just fill their pockets..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (24 Oct 2018)

These ingredients are so expensive where I live!

Love your shout out to Flatters. You realise there is only 3 or 4 of them. Others are just trolls just having a bit of fun....


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2018)

rebel said:


> These ingredients are so expensive where I live!


That's a shame..  One could wonder why..



rebel said:


> Love your shout out to Flatters. You realise there is only 3 or 4 of them.


I saw it a few times appear in the news lately with a report the flat society is stadily growing with millions of folowers 
Personaly i have non to realise in that debate, for all i care the earth may be a donnut. I never will visit Antartica wouldn't know what for and never ever will get to space to check it out. Wouldn't know how. And for that little piece of earth i personaly move around it looks pretty bumby instead of flat and the thought about the earths shape holds simmular to monotheistic religion no further relevancy for me. Even tho my gut feeling says it indeed all is a hoax with lots trolling followers. 

Tho must say that the Gravity theory as centrifugal force pulling us to its centre is a wonky one with some potholes in the road.. There are few scientist claiming that electricity is the predominant force in the universe instead. That we are held down by this force as electrons around an atoms nucleus and that it has non to do with physicaly spinning around on a globe. Also something i never ever will be able to check, it think nobody can, but in a way it makes more sense. But the people making a documentary about this concept were all dismissed as pseudoscientists and swept onger the rug. So for now we keep on spinning and stickin..


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Oct 2018)

The latest Blue Planet seems to have done a lot to bring awareness of the threat of plastic pollution. But did the BBC really need a series on it sending a naturalist Liz Bonham thousands of air miles all over the globe? Explorer Simon Reeve covers it all the time as does as does Attenborough. Like Liz  Bonham but enviromentalists in those places could send the footage. Its just a question?I know there are people in Africa studying wildlife but TV companies still send celebrities, news readers out there, totally not needed


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2018)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> But did the BBC really need a series on it sending a naturalist Liz Bonham thousands of air miles all over the globe?


No they didn't, but if it gets more people watching, and talking about the issues, then I see it is a good thing. 





PARAGUAY said:


> Its just a question?I know there are people in Africa studying wildlife but TV companies still send celebrities, news readers out there, totally not needed


I'm under no illusion that Liz Bonnin is there for purely scientific reasons, but I would cut her a bit more slack then many celebrities, in that she is a scientist (degrees in Biochemistry and Animal Biology) and apparently <"made a conscious effort to move into wildlife broadcasting">, when already a "celebrity".

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (26 Oct 2018)

We have a journalist / investigator, Nature Activist, writer about Nature & Science in the Netherlands named Rypke Zeilmaker. He wrote several books and investigative reports, some with rather shocking conclusions. Unfortunately he didn't write all in English but one book i know about.
*Sustainable Fisheries Guide, an audit on sustainability in fisheries*

He wrote a books and reports about how Natur organisation and the planning institution behind it actualy using nature as a milking cow  it's title of the book is "Hustle Nature"

He investigated numerous Nature Organisations via a Follow the Money perspective. He came to the conclusion that the biggest NGO's in the field were nothing more than Huge Propaganda Machines, multinationals, rather creating mass hysteria with mass psychology to get more funding and donnors. Take a target project and blow it up in the media with falcities and keep on pushing it. To make it look worse than it realy is to present their cause as currently the most important. Keep repeating it endlesly into the media and it gets the talk of the day. E.G. the CO² issue is currently the talk of the day issue, that is also what the media pushes every single day world wide.. And bottom line they do not realy care what in the end happens with what they are lobbying for. Raising money, much more than the project realy needs, mean while other much more important issues stay in the dark because it gets less or no public attention.

The public actualy doesn't realy know what projects are realy important and what is done with the money the donate.. They follow what is told to them via the media.

Nowadays the word Propaganda is out of date, it aint used that much anymore if so mainly in historical context. The new fancy name for it is Public Relations. That's where the celebs come looking. Works very good on the public a face they know reading a well thought out script. This gets more credibility than a nerdy professor nobody knows. Not saying that the host presenting it is in cahoots and of bad intentions. They just go with the flow and are pushed as PR stunt. Probably also don't realy know whats realy goin on.

Rypke dug a little to deep and wrote a bit to much.. By now he is Persona Non Grata as a journalist not invited anylonger for meetings, conventions and press conferences. The organisations Spokesmen, chairmen etc. are no longer allowed to speak to him.

Take for example Greenpeace, the headquarters are based in Amsterdam, a hip office at a top location. Renovated by GP for 200.000 and pay 500.000 a year for the rent. I don't want to know what saleri the president gets. I guess he doesn't step out of his bed for less than a 100.000 a year.  And that's all payed with donation money from the public. Nobody seems to ask why GP needs such an nice expensive fancy office..


----------



## zozo (26 Oct 2018)

Another recipe..  Anything without


Also a perfect PR (propaganda) example, Highly in demand for their alledged Medical properties and anti oxidant contents.
Super healthy!!!

But the truth. According a 10 year old report and a fruit when consummed with the highest health risk grown in the US.


And because of the high demand and positive economical impact they encreased production with 2500 acre.



How economics make a healthy berry into a health risk...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (26 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Switch your search engine to ecosia... granted its missing a few tools I like but they have planted 40 million trees from sponsored results unlike Google who just fill their pockets..



Done, nice find 

I would say, us as hobbyists the best gains we could achieve relating to the hobby itself would be less dependence on over the top lighting which then requires co2 injection which lets be honest the majority of the co2 just ends up in the atmosphere rather than the plants. I know there is the temptation when first getting into the hobby (as I did as well) to start off with the highest lighting and latest invention in dissolving co2 then tackling all the problems associated with that. The majority of us aren't pro scapers and these techniques should really be reserved to the people who aspire to that. We could all knock the light down a notch or half an hour less which could end up with us getting away without pumping 30ppm co2 into a tank and still achieve some mind blowing results.

Which brings me to water, still a resource with impact that we choose to ignore because its sort of free out the tap. People will buy expensive RO units which results in most of the water going down the drain without any benefit to anybody. The increased lighting forces us to larger water changes more often. It doesn't take much to collect some rain water, even in quite heavy industrialised areas if you're worried about containments you can buy a solar powered water pump off Amazon for circa £10, it wouldn't take much modding to have this running in a water butt in the garden with some activated carbon. We spend more effort and money on setting up controllers for auto dosing and having our lights dim in and out like sunset and sunrise so I reckon its not a major task.

Imagine the amount of people around the world now involved in this hobby if everyone just lowered the light, used less co2 and tried to harvest a bit of rain water. I would say there would be enough to have an impact in-line with turning the heating down a degree or two in the house.


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Oct 2018)

@dw1305 Darrell, my post earlier just to clarify. The question was in relation to recipes and thinking  all the people working on these issues in different parts of the world these could be used to better effect than always sending a expensive "crew" and equipment out. I think I said I like Liz Bonnin.I know she is well qualified and the right type of expert to get the message across in a documentary and wasnt refering to her as a" celebrity" Thinking more  of actors or comedians reality stars put on documentaries when there are people out there in the world spending their whole lives studying ecological issues who we rarely hear from. Could have better explained it


----------



## dw1305 (27 Oct 2018)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> Thinking more of actors or comedians reality stars put on documentaries when there are people out there in the world spending their whole lives studying ecological issues who we rarely hear from.


I whole-heartedly agree. Even amongst scientists ecology (and agriculture) are very much poor relations, it is wrong and it will eventually change, but speaking truth to power is more likely to get you sacked, rather than promoted. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (5 Nov 2018)




----------



## zozo (13 Nov 2018)




----------



## zozo (27 Dec 2018)

Not news breaking new it seems to be under investigation already for several years. But never the less stunning..

A discovery made at university Wageningen - Netherlands, that bacteria living in symbiosis at the roots from wetland plants generate electricity as a waste product. They managed to develop a sustainable system to harvest this electricity with placing an inert anode and kathode in the substrate at the plant roots, today a 15²m surface generates enough power to charge a cellphone.

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2015/08/how-can-you-generate-electricity-from-living-plants/

Imagine  where this could go for the aquascaping hobby in the future?! Our beloved hair grass carpet running the pump..


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2019)

Dragons Den BBC2, a innovate dutch chap has a buisness making furniture from plastic waste.The Dragons in there usual smugness quick to point out at £1000 a item was too expensive until he told them his turnover and assets and no trouble selling to corporate companys and only wanted a link for plastic waste rather than money. great use of plastic waste


----------



## zozo (15 Jan 2019)

Wabi Kusa.. 
http://recycledpark.com/floatingpark.html


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2019)

zozo said:


> Wabi Kusa..
> http://recycledpark.com/floatingpark.html



great to see a positive to a negative situation


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Mar 2019)

Just a small step but--- Chester Zoo are only using Palm Oil from sustainable sources ,to help stop the damage to the rainforests. Chester Council have in response also promised to do the same


----------



## zozo (8 Aug 2019)

A disturbing video from a silent witness...  

It says "I have no words."  Another case of industrial polution in the Amazone Basin.


What is it with those people running such industries and do this for greed. What's money worth if the world you need to spend it in gets distroyed while making some?
It doesn't make sense and it is down right stuppid. The value of money declines and they need to distroy even more to make more. A self inflicted perpetual down spiral. And then they feel and call them selfs smart driving a fast automobile from party to party wearing a fancy suite? In this world we call the wrong people disabled!?. People doing this are simply not only unable but sick in the head and should be locked up for life in the very same safe they keep their money.


----------



## zozo (15 Sep 2019)




----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Sep 2019)

zozo said:


> A disturbing video from a silent witness...
> 
> It says "I have no words."  Another case of industrial polution in the Amazone Basin.
> 
> ...




Only just saw this thread.  I'm completely  lost for words myself.....!


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Jan 2020)

Read an interesting article in RICS Modus from last year in which discuss tidal power renewable energy. Alistair McLean of Canadas Offshore Energy Association are doing research into viable use of tidal power after all it's the only reliable renewable source as wind turbines require wind and solar requires sun not always reliable. He goes on to say in most scenarios tides come every 6 hours so if the technology to store it is done its eco friendly and reliable The logistics of huge turbines on coast at or in sea are huge he points out and high investment is needed, (the article says the uk withdrew subsidies to renewables in 2016 as far as sea power) but the benefits would be huge he points out millions of homes and businesses run on renewable energy creating employment and work for technical industry in renewables.
.Optimistically he says if supported in the near future theres no reason to think that by 2040 a third of the worlds energy would be eco friendly
O


----------



## zozo (31 Jan 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> Read an interesting article in RICS Modus from last year in which discuss tidal power renewable energy. Alistair McLean of Canadas Offshore Energy Association are doing research into viable use of tidal power after all it's the only reliable renewable source as wind turbines require wind and solar requires sun not always reliable. He goes on to say in most scenarios tides come every 6 hours so if the technology to store it is done its eco friendly and reliable The logistics of huge turbines on coast at or in sea are huge he points out and high investment is needed, (the article says the uk withdrew subsidies to renewables in 2016 as far as sea power) but the benefits would be huge he points out millions of homes and businesses run on renewable energy creating employment and work for technical industry in renewables.
> .Optimistically he says if supported in the near future theres no reason to think that by 2040 a third of the worlds energy would be eco friendly
> O



I remember a documentary i've seen for over a decade ago about sustainable energy. The show featured an old hippy style chap living all alone in a small cabin at a cliff near the shore. It was a quite rocky environment, could very well be somewhere in UK. That i don't remember.. 

But he installed a propeller on top of a several metres long PVC pipe and hooked a dynamo to it. I also forgot how such a propeller or fan blade is called but it was the type that always turns clockwise no water the wind direction.  He simply stuck the pipe down the cliff in the water 4 metres underwater and 4 metres above the water and the tidal rising and lowering pushed out the air out or sucked it in. Either way, the air replacement in the pipe moves the propeller and dynamo 24/7 providing him with a few volt electricity.

He ran a few lightbulbs and a radio on the power it provided.


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Jan 2020)

That man is a genius zozo.I remember a farmer who was so isolated no power line he ran a generator not quite eco so friendly though


----------



## zozo (31 Jan 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> That man is a genius zozo.I remember a farmer who was so isolated no power line he ran a generator not quite eco so friendly though



Yes indeed, that was the point of the show i guess.. He also said it could very well be implemented on a larger scale along the shores.
But somehow somewhere people living near it don't seem to bother that much about it. Never heard of it again and almost forgot about it myself. I remembered it because you bring something similar up over a decade later.

A funny note that came to my mind during this documentary was..

I'll be darned, humanity is searching for the Perpetuum mobile already for centuries, never found it.. Meanwhile, it is right under our feet forever. At least it will be there for as long as we can speak of humanity


----------



## Witcher (31 Jan 2020)

zozo said:


> Do you know any "Save The Planet Recepies"?



Couple of steps I've implemented quite a long time ago:

1. Whenever I buy bottled water, I pay for the plastic bottle, not for the water. So I buy one 1.5l water every 1-2 months at work and re-fill it from the tap every day.
2. Imagine how much paper/plastic is wasted if you buy tea/coffee in tea/coffee bags. I buy loose tea/coffee instead.
3. I've nearly completely quit drinking Coke/Pepsi/any drinks from those companies (I drink it maybe 1-2 times a year). They are one of the biggest polluters on Earth.
4. I don't buy tray packaged meat anymore, I go to the butcher and buy cut meat instead (still packed in foil, but less waste).
5. I don't use pesticides or ferts in my garden, use nettle liquid feed instead - it gives me the most tasty tomatoes on Earth.
6. I've never ever in my life (or I don't remember doing that) bought any of the packaged pre-cut vegetables or fruits, generally sh.t like this:


 
Nature has a better way of wrapping them - and it's recyclable.

And BTW something really interesting to read:

Fighting Pests By Planting Wildflowers Instead of Using Chemicals


----------



## Simon Cole (5 Feb 2020)

I heat my house using wood fuel central heating. I used to do quite a bit of foraging, even picking up roadkill, but now I have an allotment. I also cycle most places. I don't buy new clothes unless it is working dress. I don't wear anything under my trousers. Most of my land is left for nature and my house is covered in bird boxes. Sometimes I create ponds and wood-stacks. My profession is protecting the environment. I usually move to walking distance to commute on foot. I don't fly or go on holiday. I don't travel to see friends or family more than a couple of times a year. To save on water I have a stream, but I also bath in the lake in the summer. I minimized showers a few years ago and don't mind that. I don't buy all that stuff in the supermarkets very much, but I have big weaknesses on smoking that do effect the environment. I pickle and salt my preserves, and I'm looking at building a solar food dryer. I've been making homemade wine forever, and most of that comes from the hedge. Here are two things that I think you should try.
1. meadowsweet tea - use one or two young fresh flowers to a cup - also makes an incredibly complex wine. Also try water mint tea - excellent because it tastes unique and cleans mouth bacteria like mouthwash if you have it strong.   
2. tree leaves - young hawthorn leaves taste like nuts so whenever you go out in the spring you don't need to bring sandwiches, maybe a single slice of bread. Lime leaves are great all year. If you eat herbs and flowers you effect invertebrates disproportionately, whereas trees are huge things.


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Feb 2020)

Reminds me of me and my brother on summer Sunday afternoons dad would take us a walk  Probably I realise now it was to avoid any strife at home because he would have been fo his sunday dinner time drink at the local. Anyway we also remember this country cottage next to a poultry farm were the house owner would invite anyone he knew to his home for his brewed nettle beer I would imagine not many declined . Think dad knew the were to go in the countryside


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Jun 2021)

Are their commercial objectives here .?I notice some of the older gardening "experts" are putting in print that it does no harm tò harvest peat from peat bogs for composts. It seems one step forward and chip away at the truth even thought it proven compost can be peat free and grow anything.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jun 2021)

Hi all,


PARAGUAY said:


> I notice some of the older gardening "experts" are putting in print that it does no harm tò harvest peat from peat bogs for composts.


This has been going on since the 1970s. My very short research career was looking at <"peat alternatives">.

You can put up all sorts of figures that show peat is accumulating faster than we harvest it, but they are all untrue.

Commercial growers want to use white sphagnum peats ("_a nature reserve in a bag_"), because they are nutrient free and have excellent air and water holding capacities. They are a "blank slate" and you can do whatever you want with them. They will never voluntarily give them up.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (7 Jun 2021)

I think peat is tricky, for non professionals it seems a non brainer to just stop it's use. I'm not familiar with professional growers and their reasons for using it so what Darrel says above makes it hard to think they would ever give it up. My thoughts though go to the alternatives. I see coir is being used more and more but has anyone actually looked into the potential damage it could do. I know it probably started as a byproduct of the coconut industry but I can only see if the demand increases, a similar production system to palm oil develop. It might come in bone dry and compressed but it still has to be shipped from half way around the world.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Jun 2021)

I suppose these dilemas are always going to happen @mòrt. Cant help thinking there are all ready loads of alternatives if coir importation becomes a problem. Palm Oil thats a real issue maybe until it can be stopped a warning sign on these products to say it contains palm oil How many of us check?. Problem is huge due to goverments al having  different agendas and commercial considerations its a struggle. The world is changing for the worst IMO unless all the richest nations can agree


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2021)

What about Soybeans? And all the nature destroyed to farm it... And governments are pushing society to eat less meat or even better become vegetarian? To reduce livestock farming and the meat industry, which should be better for the environment. They fart too much... And all so-called responsible vegetarians I know demand fake meat made from soy as an alternative. No meat but it should look and taste the same? And or drink soy milk? Why should it be fake milk?

Digging a new hole to fill another?


----------



## not called Bob (14 Jun 2021)

zozo said:


> What about Soybeans? And all the nature destroyed to farm it... And governments are pushing society to eat less meat or even better become vegetarian? To reduce livestock farming and the meat industry, which should be better for the environment. They fart too much... And all so-called responsible vegetarians I know demand fake meat made from soy as an alternative. No meat but it should look and taste the same? And or drink soy milk? Why should it be fake milk?
> 
> Digging a new hole to fill another?


if you Watch the series Rotten on Netflix, there are a lot of foods that you would think twice about eating or wasting, and its only 2 series in


----------



## zozo (14 Jun 2021)

not called Bob said:


> if you Watch the series Rotten on Netflix, there are a lot of foods that you would think twice about eating or wasting, and its only 2 series in


Ok I'll have a look thanks!... 

I guess it will be about impossible not to eat soy nowadays... Or you have to be particularly picky and read all the labels carefully.  If we do then we'll see loads of products that have soy in it one way or another. I'm not really a label scrutinizer and already noticed soy in products I didn't think of it would have it.  

But I'm glad I can and love to cook and enjoy spending lots of time in the kitchen. Almost every day, it's like therapy for me. I might be a Kitchen Hermit I guess. I never buy complete meals and rarely go to restaurants. I can cook delicious stuff for a week for the same money as 1 dinner for 4 in a restaurant.


----------



## not called Bob (14 Jun 2021)

I try and avoid Soy, in part as my endocrine disruption lectures featured it quite heavily 

though a bit of black bean on some noodles now and then is a pleasure


----------



## zozo (2 Sep 2021)

Vegan Burger Promotion Video


----------



## not called Bob (30 Sep 2021)

You can fly for what feels like hours in Brazil and see only a few fields and all of them, this for cheap animal feed,


----------



## lazybones51 (1 Oct 2021)

zozo said:


> Vegan Burger Promotion Video



A huge percentage (something like 80%) of Soy produced goes for animal feed. The rest is used for a variety of other uses (including meat free alternatives for human consumption). The destruction shown in the video wouldn't exist if the demand for meat wasn't as high as it is. The sad thing is the demand for meat is ever increasing globally.


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2021)

lazybones51 said:


> A huge percentage (something like 80%) of Soy produced goes for animal feed. The rest is used for a variety of other uses (including meat free alternatives for human consumption). The destruction shown in the video wouldn't exist if the demand for meat wasn't as high as it is. The sad thing is the demand for meat is ever increasing globally.



What a lot of people do not realize is that there is much more to the cattle or livestock industry than meat only.  Take for example leather, soap. glue, china (cheap fake porcelain), cosmetics, sweets, are just a few industries that all could not exist without and all use by-products out of the meat industry. Alternatives could only be synthetics again not helping the plastic soup issue.

I guess there is enough opportunity on this planet to do it sustainably without destroying a forest. But that is less profitable...

I'm sure that is about the biggest issue we have on this planet, it's all about profit and the small number of people getting the largest cut of it and their fear of losing it... They are very smart too and put the blame on the public to stay out of sight and in the dark...


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Oct 2022)

What a  opportunity missed Our new Prime Minister cannot be bothered with cop27. I know the intray is full but anyone who watched  Frozen Planet 2 were climate change  were once thousands of penguins gathered there is now no snow but rain which causes young penguins to perish and virtually no penguins there. And the dedicated scientist who reduced to tears after studying the colony for over 20years.If that's not enough to attend cop27 !!


----------



## Garuf (30 Oct 2022)

REVEALED: Rishi Sunak Received £141,000 from Energy Interests this Year – Byline Times
					

The Conservative Party remains indebted to big money interests in oil, gas and aviation




					bylinetimes.com


----------

